# Share some love on Facebook?



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Any pet-related businesses want to join in a bit of mutual support and networking? Add your business page address to the thread and I'll Like you if you Like me .

I'm https://www.facebook.com/madaboutgreys.photography


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

madaboutgreys said:


> Any pet-related businesses want to join in a bit of mutual support and networking? Add your business page address to the thread and I'll Like you if you Like me .
> 
> I'm https://www.facebook.com/madaboutgreys.photography


You'll find me on facebook under Wakefield Pet Care, Link in my sig.:thumbup:


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Liked you twice - once as me and once as my business. I think it's only the personal like that counts towards your total though.


----------



## Blacklabpictures (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, only personal accounts, not commercial as fanpages etc.

I will give you "like" as well 

But...in the long term those "empty likes" are just...empty likes. To get more of facebook you should publish the content regularly. I have been in social media in Poland for 4 years now. I is a good point to take a look into G+ and publishing there your cotent with your permalinks.

Maybe we should think about some closer cooperation on internet and in real life ?


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Blacklabpictures said:


> Yes, only personal accounts, not commercial as fanpages etc.
> 
> I will give you "like" as well
> 
> ...


Can't find your page on FB to give you a Like, Martin.

I'm not sure it is an empty process - hopefully people who follow my page may also be interested in dog groomers or dog walkers or boarders, and so when they see I've Liked other businesses they'll follow it up. I don't know. Almost all my business is by word of mouth, clients recommending to their friends and repeat business so who knows.

What's G+?!


----------



## Blacklabpictures (Oct 30, 2012)

Google Plus 

My facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/BlackLabPictures

"Empty" means in Social Media, some kind of interest that is not treated as a final customer. It means that Mr.X is "empty like" until he starts sharing and interacting with content of my website and finally becomes my client. My English is not my native language, I can`t explain it in nice written manner so please forgive me 

If we not start sharing and write about our sites mutually ours "Likes" are little bit like those "empty likes" 



madaboutgreys said:


> Can't find your page on FB to give you a Like, Martin.
> Almost all my business is by word of mouth, clients recommending to their friends and repeat business so who knows.
> What's G+?!


So was mine in Poland. After my 4 years adventure with dog photography and after over 100 sessions I just felt that there is no market for me anymore. Poland is still very poor country, people haven`t money to spend for a luxury like a dog photographer, unfortunetly. I had hit a glass ceiling with over 1300 fans on facebook.


----------

